# Mittelwert einer einzelnen Zelle in Excel berechnen



## 1753 (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute

ich wollte ein Makro in VBA schreiben, welches den Wert der Zelle ausliest und den Mittelwert dann in einer zweiten Zelle ausgibt.

In Zelle 1 stehen Zahlen (Note 1 bis 6) welche durch ein Komma getrennt sind, dabei kann die Anzahl der Zahlen >1 und auch <99 sein.



Das Ganze sollte so aussehen:

Bsp. 1
Zelle 1 -> 1,2,1,3,1     dann Ergebnis des Mittelwerts in Zelle 2 -> 1,6

Bsp.2
Zelle 1 -> 1,2,1,3,1,*...* dann Zelle 2 -> Ergebnis Mittelwert der Zahlen *...*


Leider weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie ich am besten daran gehen soll. 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand dabei helfen.


Gruß und Danke im voraus.


----------



## Alex F. (11. Mai 2008)

Schau dir mal die Funktion Split an mit der kannst du deine Zahlen in einem Array speichern. Dies musst du nur noch von 1 bis Ubound(deinArray) durchlaufen und durch Ubound(deinArray) dividieren also eigentlich sehr simpel 

Grüsse bb


----------



## 1753 (20. Mai 2008)

@brainbyte

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde. Dein Tip war echt Gold wert.

Vielen Dank


----------

